Ask HN: What is your programming language of choice for web development? - dustinty
======
garduino
Depending of the sort of software, but for common administrative systems, with
plenty of CRUD's and relationship between data, with no doubts PHP.

Reasons:

\- GroceryCRUD ([https://www.grocerycrud.com/](https://www.grocerycrud.com/))
make really easy and fast to develop CRUD transactions. \- Run in any hosting,
even shared hosting. \- It's open and free. \- It's mature. \- Have lots of
libraries and classes and code examples. \- Work with almost any database. \-
etc.

------
iamNumber4
D Lang on the server side, html/sass/JavaScript on the front end.

------
wintorez
ES7 (i.e. ES2016+)

